# Wifi Router: Beetel 450 or Binatone DT 845W



## abhishek_del (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello friends,

I need a little buying advice. I am moving from a wired to wireless mode of communication for the first time. I have two options Beetel 450 and Binatone DT 845W wifi routers available from Airtel.

I tried searching a lot of the net but Google doesn't throw up relevant results and due to the unpopularity of these routers, couldn't find any info.

Please suggest which routers out of these should I go for and why? I need to connect multiple laptops and mobile phones all via Wifi. Speed is 512kbps - 1mbps.


----------

